# [DIY] Wobble Bolts and Boring Lug Holes [ 5x114.3 to 5x112 ]



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just wanted to share my nightmare yet ultimately successful experience to fit my 5x114.3 wheels onto my 5x112 Audi A3. 

This is a very unofficial/scrappy/quick DIY for anyone looking to do this. I am not responsible for any damage/problems/issues that may arise for your own work. Do this at your own risk. 

For anyone looking to fit a 5x114.3 wheel (especially among the large assortment of japanese wheels that are typically 5x114.3) onto our 5x112 hub, this is for you. 

I installed these wheels: Rays Engineering Gram Lights 57F 18" x 8.5" // 5x114.3 // 66.1 Hub Bore // 17.9lbs // +45 Offset // Forged









*What I Needed: *
- A 3/8" Power Drill 








- 14x1.5 Conical Seat PCD Variation Bolts (Wobble Bolts purchased from wagen-wheels.com) Quantity: 20








- Irwin Unibit No. 4 High-Speed Steel Knock-Out Drill Bit (Step Drill Bit)








- Irwin 6 in. Carbon Steel Quick-Change Extension (an extension that fits a 3/8" shank) 








- Hub Centric Rings 66.1 (Outer Diameter; for the Gram Lights) /// 57.1 (Inner Diameter; for the Audi A3)









The lug holes on the wheels need to be at least 5/8" (16mm) wide to give enough "play room" for the wobble bolts to lineup with the lug holes in the hub of the car. if the lug hole in the hub of the car is off by even 1/2mm with the lug hole of the wheel, then the wobble bolt won't line up perfectly and screw in. It'll get stuck after maybe a 1/2 turn of the wobble bolt. 

Most wheels have lug holes that are smaller (typically 12mm-14mm). So in order to utilize the wobble bolts, you need to bore out the lug holes of the rims. 

Use the step drill bit and drill from the top of the of the rim, into the lug hole, about half-way down until you get to 5/8" (16mm). Then, you need to flip over the rim, and drill from the back side of the lug hole, again, half-way down until you get to 5/8" (16mm). You need to drill enough so that a standard 5/8" drill bit can slide all the way through the lug hole without it getting stuck. Make sure you lineup the step drill bit as straight as possible. The existing lug holes will help you to line it up straight. The step drill bit is made to cut through steel, so it'll cut through your aluminum wheel like butter. 

*** *Drill a little at a time*, if you feel hesitant or unsure how much to drill. Keep drilling little by little, until you can slide a 5/8" (16mm) drill bit all the way through the lug hole without any obstructions. And make sure you try to drill halfway from the top and halfway from the bottom; to get a nice and even bore through the lug hole ***

I used a 5/8" countersink bit as a guide to check each hole that they were 5/8" (16mm). I just slotted the countersink bit into each hole and made sure it slid right through with no obstructions. 

After you've bored out the holes, test fit each wheel onto a hub of your car. Screw in all 5 wobble bolts, by hand, for each wheel. Verify that all four wheels fit onto the hub, with all 5 wobble bolts screwed in. 

and.......that's it!


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Bout time someone did a DIY on this. Nicely done :thumbup::beer:


----------

